# Need advice-Stay at home mom with previous 10+ yrs Coding experience cannot find work



## mgrullon (Nov 14, 2018)

I would like advice on what to do in order to get back into medical coding. I have 10+ years of coding experience. I have been a stay at home mom due to my husband receiving military orders overseas from 2012-2015. I last coded in 2012 and since I do not have current ICD-10 experience, I cannot find work. I have taken and passed the ICD-10 exam but need to know what other steps I should take in order to get back into coding. I have been working from home doing HEDIS abstraction since 2016 but our contract is currently on hold and I would like to get back into medical coding. Any help is much appreciated. Thank you!

Mandy Grullon, CPC


----------



## Mayzoo (Nov 14, 2018)

If you are rusty in the actual coding aspect, consider a CCO coding blitz.  Otherwise, I used indeed, linkedin, monster, careerbuilder, ziprecruiter, glassdoor, and posted my resume on here.  I was a Certified Pharmacy Technician for 18 years, then I had been a SAHM for 8 years, with a few part time remote jobs.  I owned a medical billing company in 1999-2004, so ICD-9 back then too.  I became a CPC in March, finished Practicode in July and was hired full-time remotely in August.

I do not recommend Mommy Jobs Online.  I paid the 85.00 for their list.  It has very few actual jobs listed, and those can be found on the sites I listed above.  It has a lot of companies that employ CPCs, but about 1/2 the links I tried from their list were invalid, so it is an old list.

Good luck!


----------



## Victoria323 (Nov 15, 2018)

Mayzoo, I sent you a private message, please let me know if you did not receive. Thank you!


----------



## mgrullon (Nov 20, 2018)

*Thank you!*



Mayzoo said:


> If you are rusty in the actual coding aspect, consider a CCO coding blitz.  Otherwise, I used indeed, linkedin, monster, careerbuilder, ziprecruiter, glassdoor, and posted my resume on here.  I was a Certified Pharmacy Technician for 18 years, then I had been a SAHM for 8 years, with a few part time remote jobs.  I owned a medical billing company in 1999-2004, so ICD-9 back then too.  I became a CPC in March, finished Practicode in July and was hired full-time remotely in August.
> 
> I do not recommend Mommy Jobs Online.  I paid the 85.00 for their list.  It has very few actual jobs listed, and those can be found on the sites I listed above.  It has a lot of companies that employ CPCs, but about 1/2 the links I tried from their list were invalid, so it is an old list.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you so much for responding to me! I will definitely look into the CCO coding blitz.


----------



## Stow3762 (Nov 30, 2018)

*Job*

Hi.  I am taking my CPC tomorrow. I did coding for icd-9 for 6 years and have been doing medical billing and coding for years.  I actually did coding for an urgent care for 6 months. Graduated from my program which counts as a year.  Anyone know where to find remote coding jobs?


----------

